# Our Good Ole' Boy is breaking down...



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have no advice but just want to say I'm so sorry your boy is going through this!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't know much about dog nutrition but I want to say I hope your boy feels better. Good luck on the weight loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have two seniors, Bonnie and Clyde are now both 12 years old. They both began struggling to get up around their 12th birthdays. They have both been on Glucosamine, Chondroitin, and MSM for several years. I have added laser therapy, and Adequan injections. It is amazing how much it helps. Clyde went from not wanting to do anything, to chasing his ball and two mile hikes daily. Bonnie still visits the pond daily for her mud bath, and does the two mile hike also. It may really help your Tag. It is hard to see them begin to fail, but I have gotten used to the new normal, and try to make every day count. Belly rubs to Tag.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My boy Reilly is only 5 but has hip and elbow dysplasia. We use all the usual stuff plus, weekly adequan injections (pretty inexpensive), weekly acupuncture (mildy expensive), tramadol and rimadyl. We also get him regularly exercised several times a week. We did switch to mostly on leash walks because he would be so lame from being too wild on the trails to get back in the car. We have also brought him down to 70#. I will bring him down another 5# and re-assess at that point.

I think having multiple steps helps. So the inexpensive ones are loose weight and get more exercise. The more expensive are the drugs and acupuncture. I'd start the various things one at a time so you can see what works and what doesn't. We've added each one as we've gone a long. At 5 years old and this bad already, I know that we don't have much time with Reilly. Make every day a great one. Enjoy them while you have them! Also give your older dog a break from the little one. The young ones don't always understand what's going on.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So sorry you are going through this My girl was 12, had hind leg weakness and a tumour in her side so I really feel for you The only thing that kept us going was her overall well being and positive attitude despite her challenges. I hope that he is still managing to smile, beam and enjoy his time with you 

Due to the location of her tumour we were unable to use it, but you could try a help me up harness. We also bought a stable ramp for her to get into and out of the car. We slept with our mattress on the floor. She seemed to really appreciate her canine cooler bed 3. It has memory foam in it to make it softer for her. The vet also said that the water bed qualities also would have helped prevent any bed sores. We also tried a magnetic collar. Add fish oil as Omega 3s are so important.

Good luck, I hope that you get the right answers from the great people here to help you keep him as comfortable as can be and enjoy your time with him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Our Joker is now pushing 13. Like his brother, whom we lost in July of 2011, he has arthritis and other issues that come with age. Some of the devices in this thread have been helpful to us: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. In particular, we love the HelpEmUp harness that makes it easier for us to help a fragile dog up and down stairs.

We also love the cedar step unit that lets Joker get on and of the sofa with dignity and independence when pain would otherwise keep him on the floor: Cedar Pet Stairs - Pet Classics™. These are really well made and the people are nice to deal with.

Cherish every day with your sweet sugar-face.

As my mother used to say, growing old is not for the faint-hearted, but it sure beats the alternative!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The pet food bags always give a range because all dogs are different. 

I think one cup per meal is probably about right. You might want to ease him into that cutting back a half cup a week, etc. You can add frozen veggies such as green beans or peas if you think making him feel fuller will help. I would also contact the pet food manufacturer and ask them about the calorie count. They should be able to tell you.

When I put my spaniel on a diet, I cut her food in half, cold-turkey. I filled in with veggies for a while but then stopped. She gave me the sad eyes for a while but I learned to ignore it. LOL 

It's a good idea to measure out the food allotment for the day, and only feed that. Take all hand fed treats, etc., from that allotment. 

I'm sorry your old one is getting fragile. It's so hard to watch them decline.


----------

